# Sage DTP baskets



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I see on the Cream Supplies website for the 54mm Motta tamper there is the following warning:

Warning - will not fit the tapered basket on the Sage coffee machines.

I take it that is not referring to the non pressurised baskets as I am sure people have said they use them with success.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's the 53mm motta we use for the DTP. I've had a push style tamper made at 53.5 and it's perfect


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes @joey24dirt is absolutely right. The 54mm motta will not fit any of the DTP baskets (pressurized or non pressurized), some people on here have already made this mistake on here. Only the 53mm version will.

I'm curious about what the tightest possible fit would be. I had read somewhere else it would be a 53.2mm, so it is surprising to hear that a 53.5mm tamper will fit fine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies......amazon came to the rescue, quite cheaply if you do not mind a red handle!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

khampal said:


> Yes @joey24dirt is absolutely right. The 54mm motta will not fit any of the DTP baskets (pressurized or non pressurized), some people on here have already made this mistake on here. Only the 53mm version will.
> 
> I'm curious about what the tightest possible fit would be. I had read somewhere else it would be a 53.2mm, so it is surprising to hear that a 53.5mm tamper will fit fine.


It's great up until you reach the taper obviously but with 18g in the basket you don't even get close


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks for the replies......amazon came to the rescue, quite cheaply if you do not mind a red handle!


I've been debating whether or not so sell my motta but I just really like the look of it even though it's not been used for a month.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome deal on the DTP also by the way


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many ta's......I actually have had one before, in as much as I reviewed one for Sage but I do not think they liked what I wrote about it.......odd that!


----------

